# Flats/Bay boat suggestions



## Joel (Jul 7, 2021)

We're in the market for a flats/bay boat.  Been looking at used boats trying to come up with exactly what we like.  Not looking to break the bank, maybe around $20,000.  What boats have yall had that you liked or didn't like?  There'll be 4 of us usually.  My 17 year old is special needs so some space and room will be neccesary.  I'm thinking a boat in the 19' to 21' range.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 7, 2021)

The deeper the V, the better the ride in a chop but it will rock more at rest. A flat bottom, like a Carolina Skiff, will go shallower, will pound you in a chop, but be more stable at rest. 

I have a Carolina Skiff DLV and it’s been a great boat but the more I want to go offshore, the more that rough ride gets old. It’s great for tubing, skiing, and flats fishing though.


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 7, 2021)

I have a 2004 Blazer Bay 2200, rides good and fishes good.

A buddy of mine had an 1870 Blazer, decent boat, but not as good of a ride in choppy water.

You will need to shop hard to find a 20ish foot boat for $20k.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 7, 2021)

I had a 19' Polar skiff. Fished great. Very roomy & stable. I'm a big guy. I could stand on a corner & it wouldn't hardly dip. 
Ride in a chop was rough. It would pound you.

I have a 19' Key West. Beautiful ride, but doesn't have a lot of room & isn't stable when fishing.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 7, 2021)

A Carolina skiff would probably be best for you for the room, just understand the limitations and don't try to go snapper fishing in it 50 miles off shore. They will rattle your teeth when it's choppy but you should be able to get one in good shape in your price range.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Jul 8, 2021)

Agree Carolina skiff. Slow down when it's rough and it's not too bad.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 8, 2021)

brotherinlaw said:


> Agree Carolina skiff. Slow down when it's rough and it's not too bad.



We went out a few weeks ago and when we left out it was fine. Got rough, like real rough, and I had to drive in at 5-6mph. Was never scared but I sure was glad when we pulled into the Carrabelle River.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 9, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> The deeper the V, the better the ride in a chop but it will rock more at rest. A flat bottom, like a Carolina Skiff, will go shallower, will pound you in a chop, but be more stable at rest.
> 
> I have a Carolina Skiff DLV and it’s been a great boat but the more I want to go offshore, the more that rough ride gets old. It’s great for tubing, skiing, and flats fishing though.


You’re not going to find a bay boat with a deep vee. And very few of them ride”great” in anything over 2’. With a special needs kid, I think the room and stability of a Carolina Skiff makes it a great choice. By the biggest one you can get in your budget, more space is always nice.


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 9, 2021)

This is my boat, it has a fair amount of V up front.

Kenner boats, if you can find one, have a deeper than average V hull for a bay boat.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 9, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> You’re not going to find a bay boat with a deep vee. And very few of them ride”great” in anything over 2’. With a special needs kid, I think the room and stability of a Carolina Skiff makes it a great choice. By the biggest one you can get in your budget, more space is always nice.



I bought the 25’ DLV. Does a lot of things well but waves is not one of them. 
I agree it is a great choice for the OP. For what a CS is, it’s not a bad boat. People just need to know the ride is not fun in anything over about 6” ?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 16, 2021)

The 19 ft Kenner boat in Post 9 is a great option, they also come under the Mako label.  I almost bought on back in 2005-ish and regret not getting it.  A buddy has one - we go offshore fishing in it too.

Carolina Skiffs are heavy when you get in the 19 ft+ size - real wide & stable.  They offer a modified V and the ability to use less hp than a comparable V hull.  Lotsa room in these.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 16, 2021)

The 19 ft Kenner boat in Post 9 is a great option, they also come under the Mako label.  I almost bought on back in 2005-ish and regret not getting it.  A buddy has one - we go offshore fishing in it too.

Carolina Skiffs are heavy when you get in the 19 ft+ size - real wide & stable.  They offer a modified V and the ability to use less hp than a comparable V hull.  Lotsa room in these.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2021)

I sure do like my 20 foot Express.


----------



## marlin (Jul 16, 2021)

Look for a Sea Pro 21 ft bay boat from 2003 up until the last year they made them. They are making these boats again so look for one of the older models.


----------



## Wire Nut (Jul 16, 2021)

I have a new boat the Kenner’s make, K2 Powerboat. Took the place of the Kenner bay boat. I love it. Plenty of room. 22’x8’


----------



## Joel (Jul 17, 2021)

Appreciate all the advice from everybody!   Looking at a few this weekend.   Hope to have one soon.  I'll post some pictures if we get it all figured out.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 20, 2021)

boat prices are insane right now.
I have a 2021 carolina skiff 23LS w/suzuki 200.  it replaced my old 2006 198 DLX.  Ride is 10x better w/the new boat HOWEVER, it still is not a heavy chop boat.  It'll take it decent if you go slow.

Pick your poison.  Looked at the Key West 239 and Bay Reef 230.  The bay reef is similar to the LS (a little more of a V hull) and the 239 is truly getting offshore capable but $80,000 +++ and no shallow draft like the carolina skiff.    

It was nice last month near Cape San Blas to get out in calf deep water.  And pull the boat close to shore without running risk of getting it stuck.  I'd say it was in 12" of water and zero issues.  Dispatched Fore and Aft anchors and zero worries.  NEVER could do that with a V boat of the same size.

Again, pick your poison.

Best of luck finding anything in the $20,000 range worthy and isn't a dinosaur.  I couldn't find anything used and just bit the bullet and bought the last boat the dealer had.  Went in for it's first oil change and dealer said I can sell for more than I paid 4 months ago.  WOW.


----------



## Joel (Jul 21, 2021)

Well, here she is!   A 2018 DLV 198.  Found a great deal but had to make a stroll to pick it up.  Double axle, Terrova and a Garmin unit are just a few of the extras it has.  Suzuki 115 with right a 25 hours!  I couldn't be happier.  I know they're not the most popular boat woth some folks but it'll be great for what we need!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 22, 2021)

Congratulations on your purchase. Wish you a lot of successful trips and fond memories made and post up some trip pics if you get a chance.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 22, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 22, 2021)

Joel said:


> Well, here she is!   A 2018 DLV 198.  Found a great deal but had to make a stroll to pick it up.  Double axle, Terrova and a Garmin unit are just a few of the extras it has.  Suzuki 115 with right a 25 hours!  I couldn't be happier.  I know they're not the most popular boat woth some folks but it'll be great for what we need!




Congrats! They may not be the most popular but the biggest drawback will be the ride in a close chop. Other than that, that boat will serve you well.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 23, 2021)

Fine looking boat!  Congratulations!  Now...Get some blood on it


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 23, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> Congrats! They may not be the most popular but the biggest drawback will be the ride in a close chop. Other than that, that boat will serve you well.



Agreed....the chop is the only real setback.  HOWEVER, he did want a flats boat.  Anything with a deep V don't draft shallow and flats to my understanding is shallow.  The stability on the CS is incredible.  No back rocking back n forth.  Insane amount of room for a small 19' boat too.  

I think you can probably float in 8" of water or so with the trim up.  Boats that handle chop well are 16", 18", 24" etc., draft, or in that range - give or take.

Pick your poison..................


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 24, 2021)

I would try to wait and find one for sale once this bubble bursts, should be plenty available then. I don't know the exact details but one of my customers told me he sold his flats boat back to the dealer he bought it from for a few more thousand than he paid for it a few years ago, now he's just sitting and waiting for the right deal, his son also has a boat so he still gets to fish whenever he pleases.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 25, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> I would try to wait and find one for sale once this bubble bursts, should be plenty available then. I don't know the exact details but one of my customers told me he sold his flats boat back to the dealer he bought it from for a few more thousand than he paid for it a few years ago, now he's just sitting and waiting for the right deal, his son also has a boat so he still gets to fish whenever he pleases.



exactly....great idea.
Same w/pick up trucks....
INSANE.
Both of my pickup trucks have gone up 30-40% in a year.  I've been wanting to buy a new one but the inventory is terrible and prices are HIGH.


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 25, 2021)

95g atl said:


> exactly....great idea.
> Same w/pick up trucks....
> INSANE.
> Both of my pickup trucks have gone up 30-40% in a year.  I've been wanting to buy a new one but the inventory is terrible and prices are HIGH.



Time sure flies, my newest truck is 10 years old had her since she rolled off the showroom floor, just broke 200k but doesn't feel that old, wouldn't hesitate to drive it cross country, always did my own maintenance with it. My work truck is a little older but I deal with alot of fertilizer and chemicals and just don't want to eat a brand new one up, my wife has caught the bug for the new grand wagoneer but im not paying what they are asking for one and she keeps finding my hiding spots for the checkbook...


----------



## the Lackster (Jul 25, 2021)

Me and this old girl been in some skinny water over the years. Just the old model carolina skiff 19.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 26, 2021)

the Lackster said:


> Me and this old girl been in some skinny water over the years. Just the old model carolina skiff 19. View attachment 1093073


Is that the DLX model?
If so. Had the same one. 
Floats in a puddle. 
Awesome boat in calmer waters. 

had mine out in calm water in the gulf in the AM. Then it got rough in the afternoon. They said 2-4’s on the marine forecast. And let me tell you it was a long and rough ride. But she made it and never felt unsafe.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 26, 2021)

look up panga skiff on facebook or search their site on the internet.  It is a new 20' panga boat with zero wood that you should be able to outfit in your price range.  Pangas will do just about everything other than I wouldn't run to the middle grounds in one.

Personally, I fish out of an old redone Proline Pro 24 and love it, but I don't think you can find one ready to fish in your price range.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 26, 2021)

Guys,
 He has already purchased one.


----------



## the Lackster (Jul 26, 2021)

95g atl said:


> Is that the DLX model?
> If so. Had the same one.
> Floats in a puddle.
> Awesome boat in calmer waters.
> ...


It's just the old model when it was just the 19. 93 model hull and had a 93 model yamaha on it that I just took off a couple months ago after it burned up #2 cylinder. I can't be mad though. 

You are right about that boat though, it will just about run on wet grass lol.


----------



## the Lackster (Jul 26, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> Guys,
> He has already purchased one.


We're clear, just talking boats.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 28, 2021)

For all you folks that think Carolina Skiffs are unpopular, do yourselves a google search on best selling fiberglass boat in the USA. I’ll give you a hint, the makers initials are CS.


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 28, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> For all you folks that think Carolina Skiffs are unpopular, do yourselves a google search on best selling fiberglass boat in the USA. I’ll give you a hint, the makers initials are CS.



Does that number include commercial crabbers?  

I have seen 10 crabbers using Carolina Skiffs for every recreational fisherman.  Crabbers work primarily nearshore, often in very shallow water, the skiffs suit their needs better than a V hull.

Nothing wrong with Carolina Skiffs, they fish great, but they don't ride as smooth as a V hull of equal length in choppy water.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 28, 2021)

Joel said:


> Well, here she is!   A 2018 DLV 198.  Found a great deal but had to make a stroll to pick it up.  Double axle, Terrova and a Garmin unit are just a few of the extras it has.  Suzuki 115 with right a 25 hours!  I couldn't be happier.  I know they're not the most popular boat woth some folks but it'll be great for what we need!


Congrats!  I have the same model but with a royal blue.  Mine is a 2014. It's a great all around boat and fishes 4 or 5 folks well, as well as cruising with the family.  Best thing is to have 2 more friends with 2 more styles of boats. My buddies have a 22 foot sea pro and a 30 foot cobia haha. We got it covered


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 28, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Does that number include commercial crabbers?
> 
> I have seen 10 crabbers using Carolina Skiffs for every recreational fisherman.  Crabbers work primarily nearshore, often in very shallow water, the skiffs suit their needs better than a V hull.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Carolina Skiffs, they fish great, but they don't ride as smooth as a V hull of equal length in choppy water.


I don’t know. But I would bet overall the amount of commercial use CS boats is not a big percentage of over all sales. Plus, the only real downsize is the don’t ride well in a chop. People fishing shallow don’t care about that. All boats are a compromise, if you get a bay boat or hybrid the same size it isn’t gonna float as shallow. To each his own, the CS sounds like a winner for the OP.


----------



## Joel (Jul 28, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Congrats!  I have the same model but with a royal blue.  Mine is a 2014. It's a great all around boat and fishes 4 or 5 folks well, as well as cruising with the family.  Best thing is to have 2 more friends with 2 more styles of boats. My buddies have a 22 foot sea pro and a 30 foot cobia haha. We got it covered



Thank you!!  I couldn't be happier.   Perfect compromise of a boat that fits the family and still fishes well.  Put it in Oconee on Saturday with all of the traffic and it handled better than expected with the boat wakes.  Ready to put it in some salt!


----------



## Joel (Jul 28, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> I don’t know. But I would bet overall the amount of commercial use CS boats is not a big percentage of over all sales. Plus, the only real downsize is the don’t ride well in a chop. People fishing shallow don’t care about that. All boats are a compromise, if you get a bay boat or hybrid the same size it isn’t gonna float as shallow. To each his own, the CS sounds like a winner for the OP.


You're right! Perfect for what we needed.  Love fishing skinny water but I know it'll handle the sounds on the GA coast just fine.  I've always fished the panhandle in Florida but really want to learn the GA coast.   I caught a bunch of really nice flounder on the jetties at Fort Clinch last week before I had the boat.  I don't think it'd be a problem catching a limit with a boat.  I just want to learn how to fish for trout and reds on the GA coast.


----------

